# Thoughts on used Wega 6.4 Nero Metal



## rws (May 7, 2014)

I'm in the market for a grinder to get me closer to decent espresso from my Gaggia Classic. Currently struggling with a cheapo DeLonghi grinder so the need is great.

Despite advice to look for a second hand Super Jolly, I had concluded that I couldn't fit anything with a footprint bigger than a Mini in my kitchen. However, I am now reconsidering my options, as this looks to be a bit of a bargain:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Wega-Nero-Metal-Coffee-Grinder-Commercial-/181418567953?pt=UK_BOI_Restaurant_RL&hash=item2a3d63a911

Anyone have any experience with these? I believe it's the same as a Compak K6. Date of manufacture is 2004, so I'm expecting to need to replace the burrs, but what else could really go wrong?

My plan would be to run it with a small home-made hopper (good job since it's missing its hopper anyway), though I'm waiting for the seller to confirm dimensions of the grinder body, as I don't know if it will even fit under my kitchen cupboards. Might also look at converting it to doserless somehow.

Hope no-one nabs it while I'm making my mind up/ persuading my wife to allow it through the door.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ooo its near me, i need a grinder!

Just kidding.

Seems old, would go and see it working before handing over cash.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Well my three penny worth.

Big commercial grinder, seller unknown to you. These grinders usually go in a shop, now if we're charitable and assume it's only ground 3 kg per day (say 150 double shots is all), then over it's 8 year commercial life, it's ground through 8 metric tons of coffee (8000kg), now of course if it was in an even slightly busy environment serving perhaps double that amount of coffee (which isn't hard), then it may well have been ground 16 Tons of coffee. So unless you know what you're doing....I wouldn't advise it. It doesn't take very much bearing play to get quite a shite grind and the motor looks a bit weedy at 245W!!

Why don't you go through Coffeechap if you want a used commercial grinder (that at least has been checked by someone used to doing this and probably not as old as this one)....or bite the bullet and get a brand new Eureka Zenith 65E with short hopper and more powerful motor for £499


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

DavecUK said:


> it's ground through 8 metric tons of coffee


Um, yes, when you put it like that, it probably is a bit on the old side. I'm not confident that I could gauge how worn it is through a visual inspection alone, so I think I shall let this one pass.

Would love to go with something like the Zenith 65E, but its way out of my price range. I'm looking in the sub-£200 bracket. Anyway, now I've convinced myself that a commercial machine might fit in my kitchen after all, I just need to persuade my wife of the same and the world's my oyster (to an extent).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would follow Dave 'C advice and contact Coffee chap, ask what he has suitable for size and pocket:good:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I guess Dave c has said it all, bargains can be had on eBay, but conversly

You a could end up with a complete dog as others on here have in the past, if you any see it and listen to it and check the grind consistency before purchase then don't do it. I have got many grinders that I have had to break down for spares because they were knackered, just choose wisely that's all.


----------



## rws (May 7, 2014)

Coffee chap - I shall be in touch shortly (i.e. when I am next paid and can allocate a budget).


----------

